# Shall I wait for insurance to pay out or...?



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey guys,

A bit of annoying situation, just wanted to hear a few fellow GT-R owner's opinions 

Two women (no suprise!) had a crash infront of me on the M25 around 3 weeks ago and all sorts of debris and stones flew over my car causing scratches and scuffs.

It's going through insurance with one of the ladies to blame, however it could take another few months. I am wanting to get the car resprayed in the areas it was damaged, as well as the front grill replaced.

I need to decide whether to take the plunge and get it all sorted now and chase my money, or just wait out until the insurance company accept liabilty and pay up.

I desperately want to get the car wrapped by Robbie so I'm unsure what to do 

Hope a couple of you can advise on the logical thing to do.

Cheers!


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

The way i see it is,even if you dont get the pay out you will still need to sort the paintwork.So just get it done :thumbsup:


----------



## neem (Apr 13, 2010)

Someone bashed into my car a few years ago, as i was fully comp, my insurance told me to get it fixed at one of their insurance approved body shops, pay for it in full and then they sent me a cheque a few days later in the post.

The whole process took about 2 weeks if i remember correctly. I presume they re-covered the costs from the other party.


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

In my opinion you have three options:

1) Wait until the third party's insurers come up with the cash. If liability isn't in dispute there is no reason for them not to pay up, assuming you have provided quotes for the repairs. Keep chasing them and they will soon get bored of you ringing!

2) Get the work done anyway and hope that they don't dispute the amount you have spent on the repair - the risk is that you spend £xxxx and they say you could have had the repair done for £xxxx less 20% and will only pay this amount. Then you will have a fight with them.

3) Claim on your own insurance and rely on them to recover from the third party who caused the loss, but you potentially affect your NCD and you have to declare it as a claim for future insurance. Sometimes insurers DON'T recover from the insurers of the person at fault becasue of time/cost etc.

I work in the insurance industry but not Motor insurance. Another user on here WALTONG does and may give some further advice.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

neem said:


> Someone bashed into my car a few years ago, as i was fully comp, my insurance told me to get it fixed at one of their insurance approved body shops, pay for it in full and then they sent me a cheque a few days later in the post.


I would worry about the quality of the "insurance approved repairers". I have had nothing but trouble with these in the past and in the future would only ever use someone I knew to do good quality work or who was recommended to me by someone I trusted.


----------



## Hugoboy (Oct 29, 2009)

AndyE14 said:


> I would worry about the quality of the "insurance approved repairers". I have had nothing but trouble with these in the past and in the future would only ever use someone I knew to do good quality work or who was recommended to me by someone I trusted.


Agreed, don't let them fob you off with their mates who they get the best deal from. Insist on your choice of repairer - they can't object if it's reasonable.


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Yep same as above....get it fixed where you want and dont other waiting and then seek to recover the costs.


----------



## AndyE14 (Mar 22, 2010)

Stevie76 said:


> Yep same as above....get it fixed where you want and dont other waiting and then seek to recover the costs.


If there is no doubt about the responsibility for the damage and you have witnesses etc. then also don't put up with the responsible parties insurers pissing you about. Give them a reasonable time period then sue the person responsible for the damage (small claim) in the event that you don't get prompt payment. That tends to concentrate minds.

Remember the insurance issues are for the person who caused the damage. The guilty party is still personally liable to you for the repair and if their insurer doesn't react promptly then you go after the responsible party direct.


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

Cheers Fellas.

My mind was telling me to get it repaired now and carry on claiming from the other's insurance. My insurance company are invovled too as this is how the whole process works, apparently.


----------



## DeepDish (Oct 6, 2010)

Insurance approved the pay out today  Call that good timing!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Glad you got it all sorted out mate:thumbsup:


----------

